# Galleon 2.1.0



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

The open source Galleon 2.1.0 media server for TiVo is now available.

This version includes the following:

Shoutcast app now supports all stations
Shoutcast app supports station alternates
Shoutcast favorites
ToGo downloaded recordings can now be downloaded repeatedly
Added sorting to internet, RSS apps
Jukebox random play
Support parental controls for ToGo downloads
Fixed Galleon menu duplicate app name bug
Fixed network interface binding bug
Fixed GoBack recording details
Fixed video filename formats
Fixed GoBack videocasting support

Your TiVo needs to be running at least version 7.2.1 software.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

FYI ... I can still duplicate the disappearing Now Playing List bug on this new release.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Parental Controls! Leon, you rock... and beat TiVo to the punch on this one. I whined and moaned to them over and over again about how you could not use TTG if Parental Controls were employed. Thank you SO much for adding it!


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Finally jumped in and gave Galleon a try...
Took me a while, but I got it to work on W*n98.
Thanks for a cool product!


----------



## rjmitche (Dec 30, 2004)

First off... great app! I think I use one or more of the Galleon apps on a daily basis!! 

Is there a way to sort the Galleon apps so they appear on the TiVo in a certain order? I'd like to put the apps I use most often (Music, Jukebox, etc.) at the top. I tried naming them with a preceding number (i.e. "1 Music" "2 Jukebox" "3 Weather" etc.) and, this seemed to work... until I selected the (recently added) "Menu" option in Galleon Preferences. Now they're back to sorting in the order that I added them into Galleon. 

(I think someone mentioned this in the 2.0.1 thread but, I'm also noticing some "inconsistent" behavior between the sorting of files in the sub-menus of directories published by Galleon's GoBack functionality but, that's a post for another day).


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

When I run Galleon 2.1 It can't find a server. What do I do?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

windracer said:


> FYI ... I can still duplicate the disappearing Now Playing List bug on this new release.


I still havent tracked down the bug, or even if the problem is with Galleon.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

rjmitche said:


> First off... great app! I think I use one or more of the Galleon apps on a daily basis!!
> 
> Is there a way to sort the Galleon apps so they appear on the TiVo in a certain order? I'd like to put the apps I use most often (Music, Jukebox, etc.) at the top. I tried naming them with a preceding number (i.e. "1 Music" "2 Jukebox" "3 Weather" etc.) and, this seemed to work... until I selected the (recently added) "Menu" option in Galleon Preferences. Now they're back to sorting in the order that I added them into Galleon.


The Galleon menu will support sorting in a future version.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

TSuellentrop said:


> When I run Galleon 2.1 It can't find a server. What do I do?


Is the Galleon service running?
Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

how to I tell?
where is the log?
I just got my Tivo yesterday and the network adapter about an hour ago.


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't post my log yet because it has urls or image calls


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

so here's post 4


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

and 5....


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

TSuellentrop said:


> I can't post my log yet because it has urls or image calls


Email the logs to me directly. My email address is in my signature.


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

here's the log:

18:51:38,468 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - http.agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.runtime.name=Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.boot.library.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.version=1.5.0_05-b05
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - apps=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../apps
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.user.home=C:\Documents and Settings\Me
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - path.separator=;
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.name=Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.country=US
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.os.patch.level=Service Pack 2
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - skins=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../skins
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.key=50yaTw1tfeRZaW15
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.dir=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.runtime.version=1.5.0_05-b05
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - bin=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../bin
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - cache=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../data
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.endorsed.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\endorsed
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.arch=x86
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.io.tmpdir=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - line.separator=

18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.variant=
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - hme=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../hme
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.awt.fonts=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\java.exe/lib/fonts:C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\java.exe/jre/lib/fonts
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.cpu.timeout=10
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.name=Windows XP
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.java2d.fontpath=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\java.exe/lib/fonts:C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\java.exe/jre/lib/fonts
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.library.path=../lib
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.service=TRUE
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.class.version=49.0
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.management.compiler=HotSpot Client Compiler
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - root=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./..
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.version=5.1
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.home=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./..
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.timezone=America/Chicago
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.jvmid=1
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.awt.printerjob=sun.awt.windows.WPrinterJob
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.specification.version=1.5
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - file.encoding=Cp1252
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.name=SYSTEM
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.class.path=../conf;../lib/activation.jar;../lib/bananas.jar;../lib/browserlauncher.jar;../lib/commons.jar;../lib/concurrent.jar;../lib/derby.jar;../lib/dom4j.jar;../lib/forms.jar;../lib/galleon.jar;../lib/hibernate.jar;../lib/hme-host-sample.jar;../lib/hme.jar;../lib/htmlparser.jar;../lib/informa.jar;../lib/jampal.jar;../lib/javazoom.jar;../lib/jawin.jar;../lib/jax.jar;../lib/jdai.jar;../lib/jdom.jar;../lib/js.jar;../lib/jshortcut.jar;../lib/log4j.jar;../lib/mail.jar;../lib/mediamanager.jar;../lib/MHS.jar;../lib/mp3dings.jar;../lib/pja.jar;../lib/upcoming.jar;../lib/widgets.jar;../lib/wrapper.jar;../lib/xbean.jar;../lib/xercesImpl.jar;../lib/xml-apis.jar;../lib/yahoo_search.jar
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - logs=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../logs
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.specification.version=1.0
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.port=32000
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.arch.data.model=32
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.home=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.language=en
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - awt.toolkit=com.eteks.awt.PJAToolkit
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.info=mixed mode, sharing
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.version=1.5.0_05
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.ext.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\ext
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.boot.class.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\rt.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\i18n.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\sunrsasign.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\jsse.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\jce.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\lib\charsets.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\classes;../lib/pja.jar
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - conf=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../conf
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - file.separator=\
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.cpu.endian=little
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - data=C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin\./../data
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.desktop=windows
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.cpu.isalist=
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Galleon Version=2.1.0
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Local IP=192.168.0.105
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Host=TIM
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Tools - Max Memory: 66650112
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Tools - Total Memory: 66650112
18:51:38,484 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Tools - Free Memory: 65328032
18:51:38,562 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] NetworkServerManager - Creating Database Network Server
18:51:39,750 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] NetworkServerManager - Created Database Network Server
18:51:39,750 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] HibernateUtil - Initializing Hibernate
18:51:39,781 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Environment - Hibernate 2.1.7
18:51:39,781 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Environment - loaded properties from resource hibernate.properties: {hibernate.connection.password=, hibernate.query.substitutions=true 1, false 0, hibernate.dbcp.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxActive=20, hibernate.cache.use_query_cache=true, hibernate.jdbc.use_scrollable_resultset=true, hibernate.connection.pool_size=20, hibernate.connection.username=, hibernate.dbcp.maxActive=20, hibernate.dbcp.ps.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.dbcp.maxIdle=5, hibernate.connection.driver_class=org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxIdle=5, hibernate.dbcp.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxWait=60000, hibernate.cglib.use_reflection_optimizer=true, hibernate.dialect=net.sf.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect, hibernate.connection.url=jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon}
18:51:39,781 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Environment - using CGLIB reflection optimizer
18:51:39,781 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Environment - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
18:51:39,781 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
18:51:39,875 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Version -> VERSION
18:51:39,906 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
18:51:39,953 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Audio -> AUDIO
18:51:39,953 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
18:51:40,000 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Image -> IMAGE
18:51:40,000 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
18:51:40,031 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Video -> VIDEO
18:51:40,046 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
18:51:40,062 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Thumbnail -> THUMBNAIL
18:51:40,062 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
18:51:40,093 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PersistentValue -> PERSISTENTVALUE
18:51:40,093 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
18:51:40,109 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast -> PODCAST
18:51:40,125 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast.tracks -> PODCAST_TRACKS
18:51:40,125 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
18:51:40,140 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Movie -> MOVIE
18:51:40,140 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
18:51:40,156 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater -> THEATER
18:51:40,156 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater.showtimes -> THEATER_SHOWTIMES
18:51:40,171 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
18:51:40,171 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Application -> APPLICATION
18:51:40,171 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
18:51:40,187 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast -> VIDEOCAST
18:51:40,187 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast.tracks -> VIDEOCAST_TRACKS
18:51:40,187 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
18:51:40,203 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Playlists -> PLAYLISTS
18:51:40,203 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
18:51:40,218 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PlaylistsTracks -> PLAYLISTS_TRACKS
18:51:40,218 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - Mapping resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
18:51:40,234 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Binder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ShoutcastStation -> SHOUTCAST_STATION
18:51:40,234 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - processing one-to-many association mappings
18:51:40,390 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - processing one-to-one association property references
18:51:40,390 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - processing foreign key constraints
18:51:40,421 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Dialect - Using dialect: net.sf.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect
18:51:40,421 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - Use outer join fetching: true
18:51:40,421 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] DBCPConnectionProvider - DBCP using driver: org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver at URL: jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon
18:51:40,421 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] DBCPConnectionProvider - Connection properties: {user=, password=}
18:51:40,421 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] DBCPConnectionProvider - DBCP prepared statement pooling enabled
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] TransactionManagerLookupFactory - No TransactionManagerLookup configured (in JTA environment, use of process level read-write cache is not recommended)
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - Use scrollable result sets: true
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - Use JDBC3 getGeneratedKeys(): true
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - Optimize cache for minimal puts: false
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - Query language substitutions: {true=1, false=0}
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - cache provider: net.sf.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
18:51:40,437 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SettingsFactory - query cache factory: net.sf.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCacheFactory
18:51:40,453 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Configuration - instantiating and configuring caches
18:51:40,484 WARN [Wrapper-Connection] EhCache - Could not find configuration for org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ShoutcastStation. Configuring using the defaultCache settings.
18:51:40,484 WARN [Wrapper-Connection] EhCache - Could not find configuration for org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Application. Configuring using the defaultCache settings.
18:51:40,500 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SessionFactoryImpl - building session factory
18:51:40,937 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] SessionFactoryObjectFactory - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
18:51:40,937 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] UpdateTimestampsCache - starting update timestamps cache at region: net.sf.hibernate.cache.UpdateTimestampsCache
18:51:40,937 WARN [Wrapper-Connection] EhCache - Could not find configuration for net.sf.hibernate.cache.UpdateTimestampsCache. Configuring using the defaultCache settings.
18:51:40,953 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] StandardQueryCache - starting query cache at region: net.sf.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache
18:51:40,953 WARN [Wrapper-Connection] EhCache - Could not find configuration for net.sf.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache. Configuring using the defaultCache settings.
18:51:40,953 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] HibernateUtil - Initialized Hibernate
18:51:54,828 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] TiVoListener - java.net.SocketException: The requested address is not valid in its context
18:51:54,843 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] AppFactory - java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
18:51:55,953 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

TSuellentrop said:


> here's the log:
> 
> 18:51:54,828 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] TiVoListener - java.net.SocketException: The requested address is not valid in its context
> 18:51:54,843 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] AppFactory - java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
> 18:51:55,953 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind


Make sure that your PC firewall allows the ports that Galleon needs:
http://galleon.tv/content/view/36/47/


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

ok my dad's not here so I dont know how to get to the router. but im pretty sure i know the username and password. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

something about ipconfig i think...


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

ok I got ot my router, does it matter what I put into the "name" part?


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

ok ports opened no luck, how do I tell if its running? / if it isn't, how do I fix it?


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

please...


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

TSuellentrop said:


> ok my dad's not here so I dont know how to get to the router. but im pretty sure i know the username and password. Can anyone help me out?


I'm referring to any firewall software you might be running on your PC. You should not have to configure your router hardware; this could be a security risk to your local network.

If you have configured a Galleon app using the Galleon configuration GUI, that app should appear under Music, Photos & More on your TiVo.


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

when i click configure in the start menu under galleon, it looks for a server and can't find one


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

ill un-install then install again and see if that helps


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

ok I think it got it working


----------



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

whats a good program for converting shows for use with goback?


----------



## rtwolfe (Dec 26, 2002)

Playlist problem -

First, Javahmo. Great application. Kudo's. I use it everyday and the family really appreciates it's features.

Need some help. I have a Winamp playlist that I have exported and edited the Titles to be more readable, then added them to my Playlist appllication in Galleon. I also re-imported this playlist back to Winamp so I could compare how often the station streamed.

In winamp, the radio stations almost always come up and quickly. But, in Galleon, I frequently (60-80%) get the "this stream is currently busy, try again later". I check the same busy stream in Winamp and it usually (95% of the time) comes right up.

I call the file Radio.pls

The KFAI station IS flaky. They admit that their MP3 feed is experimental.

The Muppet radio feed is the one I most want to fix so my daughter can listen to Muppet radio thru the home entertainment center. That also seems to have a lot of problems coming up in Galleon.

Would really appreciate any suggestions!

[playlist]
File1=http://kplu-sc.streamguys.com:80/
Title1=KPLU
Length1=-1
File2=http://helix.kfai.org:8000/kfai-mp3-64S
Title2=KFAI
Length2=-1
File3=http://www.live365.com/play/304480?LID=613-usa&lid=613-usa&SaneID=66.77.225.240-1137384538282&AuthType=NORMAL&VisitCount=1&bitrate=128&now=1137388796565&tag=live365
Title3=KBEM
Length3=-1
File4=http://www.live365.com/play/171368?LID=613-usa&lid=613-usa&SaneID=66.77.225.240-1137384538282&AuthType=NORMAL&VisitCount=3&bitrate=128&now=1137391253737&tag=live365&pid=1120
Title4=Muppet Radio
Length4=-1
File5=http://www.live365.com/play/283372?LID=613-usa&lid=613-usa&SaneID=66.77.225.240-1137384538282&AuthType=NORMAL&VisitCount=4&bitrate=128&now=1137391460362&tag=live365&pid=72388
Title5=Disney Magic
Length5=-1
File6=http://www.live365.com/play/321354?LID=613-usa&lid=613-usa&SaneID=66.77.225.240-1137384538282&AuthType=NORMAL&VisitCount=5&bitrate=128&now=1137391785487&tag=live365&pid=72328
Title6=Loopy Moose Radio
Length6=-1
NumberOfEntries=6
Version=2


----------



## zirzlo (Jul 5, 2004)

Hello,

So, I read this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3638859&&#post3638859

But, apparently, I'm a complete idiot. It didn't seem like any of the ways I named my files would sort them properly. For example, lets say I have three episodes of a TV show named and dated as follows:

TVShow - 01x01 New Episode - Part I.mpg 1/10/2006 9:00 PM
TVShow - 01x02 New Episode - Part II.mpg 1/11/2006 9:00 PM
TVShow - 01x03 New Episode - Part III.mpg 1/12/2006 9:00 PM

Could some kind soul tell me what I would have to name the files to get them to actually show up in this order? As it stands now, they show up in reverse order (most recent listed first) I know this is normal for TiVo, but in the case of the shows I have on my Galleon box, I often have them named by episode number and name, so I'd like to see them listed that way. Plus, from the link above, it looks like based on the way you name the file, you could do that. But, I'm an idiot! 

Also, given the three filenames above, when I look at the list in TiVo, they are not placed in a group eventhough I have grouping turned on. Is this also a result of how I actually have the files named? Once named properly, will they group?

Thanks!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

zirzlo said:


> But, apparently, I'm a complete idiot. It didn't seem like any of the ways I named my files would sort them properly. For example, lets say I have three episodes of a TV show named and dated as follows:
> 
> TVShow - 01x01 New Episode - Part I.mpg 1/10/2006 9:00 PM
> TVShow - 01x02 New Episode - Part II.mpg 1/11/2006 9:00 PM
> ...


The file name patterns dont understand episode numbers. TiVo always sorts the shows by date.



zirzlo said:


> Also, given the three filenames above, when I look at the list in TiVo, they are not placed in a group eventhough I have grouping turned on. Is this also a result of how I actually have the files named? Once named properly, will they group?


I'm not sure why grouping isnt working for transferred recordings. TiVo might just not have enough information about the show to do the grouping.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

zirzlo said:


> Also, given the three filenames above, when I look at the list in TiVo, they are not placed in a group eventhough I have grouping turned on. Is this also a result of how I actually have the files named? Once named properly, will they group?


Grouping isn't done by names ... it's done by the actual folder structure you create in your recordings directory. So, put all of these files in a subfolder called TVShow and they will all appear in that "group" in Galleon.

_edit:_ or do you mean after you transfer them back to your TiVo?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

windracer said:


> _edit:_ or do you mean after you transfer them back to your TiVo?


Yes, I thought he meant after the recording is transferred and appears in the main Now Playing list.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

In that case he should be aware that only .tivo files will group, since they contain the header information (and then _only_ if the same show appears in the Guide data, IIRC. Regular MPEGs or other transferred videos will not group once transferred back to the TiVo.


----------



## roshne (Nov 23, 2004)

I know it would be a "hack", but it sure would be nice if Galleon could fabricate whatever information that TiVo wants/needs for grouping, so that things would appear in a group.

It is an excellent application, and this would make using it an even more seamless experience.


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

I'm not computer savvy but would love to get Galleon running -- it looks awesome.

I have my tivo networked to my eMac running the latest tivo and apple software (and the TivoBroadcaster patch provided on this site.)

I don't know the first thing about Unix/Linux.

The guidance on the galleon site is greek to me and doesn't appear automated for apple owners, unlike windows.

Am I out of my league in trying to install Galleon?

Is there a thread that provides some basics I could look at. 

Any suggested reading at all?

Any suggestions much appreciated!!

p.s. Go Steelers!


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

It's actually pretty easy to get it installed and running.

First, download the .zip file from the Galleon website. It will probably unzip on it's own.

Move the unzipped folder to your Applications Folder

Download this http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19643 and extract the files.

Copy all the files from this folder to the bin folder inside the Galleon folder that you just moved to your Applications directory. If it asks if you want to replace something, say yes.

Once that's done, you can double click on the Galleon Server icon in the bin directory and it will start the server. Wait a little while (30 seconds or more), then double click on the Configure Galleon icon and follow the directions from the Galleon website to add the different apps.

Good luck.


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

Timg,

Thanks for the easy to follow instructions.

I got it running -- just need to configure some apps, I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Installed Galleon last night - apps appeared immediately on Tivo. However, we kept getting Read Errors when trying to view photos. Sometimes when scrolling through folders, sometimes when trying to start a slideshow, sometimes when trying to view a picture full screen. It didn't happen every time or on every folder/subfolder...???


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

Leon - I just wanted to say thank you and that your hard work on Galleon is appreciated by all of us who use it. I really appreciate you fixing the bug that allows you to enter the episode titles and dates for TiVoToGoBack.

Just awesome!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> Installed Galleon last night - apps appeared immediately on Tivo. However, we kept getting Read Errors when trying to view photos. Sometimes when scrolling through folders, sometimes when trying to start a slideshow, sometimes when trying to view a picture full screen. It didn't happen every time or on every folder/subfolder...???


Email me all of your Galleon logs.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

I have had issues with almost all versions of Galleon, at this time I am really interested in getting things set-up and running. 

I can not get the Galleon Server to run properly

I either get a message that the service is taking too long to respond OR that the service started and stopped. In some version that I have gotten to start (by the grace of G-D, generally will crap out only after a short while)

Even when I have gotten it running, I have never been able to run the gui. I resorted to modifying the conf.xml and restarting the server. 

I have tried running the run.cmd file directly which appear to work for sometime although generally returns an error in the DOS window. (jawin undefined ...)

Ultimately I turned off the software firewall completely.

I think my problem is ultimately with the 'wrapper' functionality. Is there any guidance to get this working or a more supported way to run this as a EXE rather than a service?

I would send logs, if it would help ... which logs (where are they located) would be necessary?

-Roll


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

headroll said:


> I have had issues with almost all versions of Galleon, at this time I am really interested in getting things set-up and running.
> 
> I can not get the Galleon Server to run properly
> 
> ...


What OS are you running? What are the specs of your PC?


----------



## msteven3 (Jan 25, 2006)

First, I want to say this is a fantastic board. I've been lurking here a while and finally have an issue that I need to post about.

I've been running Galleon ever since 1.8.0 with no problems, except for now. Since I've upgraded to 2.1.0, the list of Shoutcast stations will not populate. I've uninstalled and reinstalled a couple of times, and I've added the genres I want, but all my TiVo shows is the Favorites group, which is empty. However, the Weather and Movies apps are successfully pulling their data from the Internet.

Here's what I have:

WinXP Media Center with all updates
Java 1.5.0.60
ZoneAlarm 6.1.737.000
Default browser is Firefox 1.5

At one point, I wondered if my firewall was the problem, but, just to see, I replaced Kerio with ZA, with no change in outcome. ZA isn't showing that's it's blocked any connection attempts, so I don't think that's it.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

msteven3 said:


> First, I want to say this is a fantastic board. I've been lurking here a while and finally have an issue that I need to post about.
> 
> I've been running Galleon ever since 1.8.0 with no problems, except for now. Since I've upgraded to 2.1.0, the list of Shoutcast stations will not populate. I've uninstalled and reinstalled a couple of times, and I've added the genres I want, but all my TiVo shows is the Favorites group, which is empty. However, the Weather and Movies apps are successfully pulling their data from the Internet.
> 
> ...


Email me all of the Galleon logs.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

javahmo said:


> What OS are you running? What are the specs of your PC?


Windows XP Home SP2.

I will admit this is a low level machine; Celeron (approx 2.5 yrs old), 256 Ram. The machine itself is used for nothing except file storage (via an external firewire drive, Orb , Galleon and Tivo Desktop. VNC is running on it as well to allow for remote configuration (it is up in the attic)

Once I have the time, I intended to do a wipe and clean instal of Windows, but for now I am just trying to determine if there is a way around that.

-Roll


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> Installed Galleon last night - apps appeared immediately on Tivo. However, we kept getting Read Errors when trying to view photos. Sometimes when scrolling through folders, sometimes when trying to start a slideshow, sometimes when trying to view a picture full screen. It didn't happen every time or on every folder/subfolder...???


javahmo, I looked at the forums and I saw something to the effect of "if a jpg has been modified with photoshop and/or it has been tagged with a color profile" it will not read and we will get the read error. Is this what might be causing my problem? I have figured out how to turn on debugging but don't see how to access those logs (am still searching). Thanks!

Also...still searching, but...do we need to leave Galleon running and open in the taskbar? If so, is there any way to minimize it to the [forget what it's called, where all the running program icons are]?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

headroll said:


> Windows XP Home SP2.
> 
> I will admit this is a low level machine; Celeron (approx 2.5 yrs old), 256 Ram. The machine itself is used for nothing except file storage (via an external firewire drive, Orb , Galleon and Tivo Desktop. VNC is running on it as well to allow for remote configuration (it is up in the attic)
> 
> ...


I suspect the biggest factor with your problems is the PC.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> javahmo, I looked at the forums and I saw something to the effect of "if a jpg has been modified with photoshop and/or it has been tagged with a color profile" it will not read and we will get the read error. Is this what might be causing my problem? I have figured out how to turn on debugging but don't see how to access those logs (am still searching). Thanks!
> 
> Also...still searching, but...do we need to leave Galleon running and open in the taskbar? If so, is there any way to minimize it to the [forget what it's called, where all the running program icons are]?


Are the images very large? If so, look at:
http://galleon.tv/content/view/61/47/


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Could someone remind me how to keep the galleon box from showing up twice in the now playing list?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Could someone remind me how to keep the galleon box from showing up twice in the now playing list?


If you have ToGo enabled (via the checkbox) you don't need to fill in a folder name in the lower half of the dialog box.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

windracer said:


> If you have ToGo enabled (via the checkbox) you don't need to fill in a folder name in the lower half of the dialog box.


Do you mean ToGoBack? I don't have any of those options under ToGo settings.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gene S said:


> Do you mean ToGoBack? I don't have any of those options under ToGo settings.


Sorry, I was going from memory at work. Yes, the GoBack settings:










You don't have to have "Publish ToGo Recordings" on _and_ publish a directory in the lower half. What I do is leave Publish off, then enter my ToGo directory simply so I can change the name (to Galleon instead of it defaulting to my Linux server's name).


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm trying to troubleshoot the problems my sister is having with Galleon 2.1.0. (Thank you WinXP for remote assistance!)
She keeps getting the "cannot connect to server" error when she opens up the configuration. 
I've unistalled Galleon, rebooted, then reinstalled, rebooted, and still the same error. 
The Galleon server is listed as "Started" in the Services part of the Control Panel. (Restarting the service accomplished nothing new). 
I've done the "java -version" thing in a command box, it reported 1.5.0.0_06b(something) Which is the same as mine.
Even disabled Nortons firewall for 30 minutes, still no luck.
Tivo desktop works without a problem.

I did find some errors in her logs, this from the QUI log.


> 2006-01-26 20:56:13,968 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: localhost; nested exception is:
> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could connect to server: localhost
> 2006-01-26 20:56:13,968 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.lang.NullPointerException: Could not get apps from server: localhost
> 2006-01-26 20:57:20,781 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: localhost; nested exception is:
> ...


This from the log.txt


> 20:52:58,500 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] TiVoListener - java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: Datagram send failed
> 20:52:58,531 ERROR [Wrapper-Connection] AppFactory - java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: Datagram send failed
> 20:53:01,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Using TiVo Beacon service


See no errors in the wrapper log. In fact, this is the last line the log.


> INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/01/26 20:53:01 | Galleon is ready.


Any clues?
Should I reinstall JRE?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Gene S said:


> I'm trying to troubleshoot the problems my sister is having with Galleon 2.1.0. (Thank you WinXP for remote assistance!)
> She keeps getting the "cannot connect to server" error when she opens up the configuration.
> I've unistalled Galleon, rebooted, then reinstalled, rebooted, and still the same error.
> The Galleon server is listed as "Started" in the Services part of the Control Panel. (Restarting the service accomplished nothing new).
> ...


Make sure that the PC IP address in the Galleon configuraton GUI File/Properties menu is correct.


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

Just a small problem I noted with the 2.1.0 update. The weather icon on the first screen used to show the exclamation point over the sun when there was a weather alert. Now the only way to tell if there is an alert is to actually open the weather application and see if the alert icon is a part of the list.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Two comments/questions. 

The folder structure in the latest releases of Galleon make the interface much less cluttered, but how do you get an App at the root level of the Music, Photo's, and More if you don't want them one level down?

On Tivo to comeback...
In previous releases if you disabled the TiVo to Comeback service but included a named share that one would show up in the mow playing list. It looks like now you have the option of having only the enabled default share or many shares, but not a custom named one. I also seem to have two entries in the Galleon folder for my Show Archive, so... There is probably a solution I'm over looking. Anyone familiar with previous issues like this want to chime in? 

Thx!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> In previous releases if you disabled the TiVo to Comeback service but included a named share that one would show up in the mow playing list. It looks like now you have the option of having only the enabled default share or many shares, but not a custom named one.


My config is exactly as shown five posts above (in the screenshot). I only have a single "GoBack" folder appearing on my TiVos named "Galleon."

Maybe I'm not understanding what you are trying to explain here.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

windracer said:


> My config is exactly as shown five posts above (in the screenshot). I only have a single "GoBack" folder appearing on my TiVos named "Galleon."
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding what you are trying to explain here.


I have the publish tivo recordings checked. That's prolly what's causing it.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Awesome - still playing with all the features, One request...

How about organizing podcast now playing like the TiVo now playing by grouping feeds?


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a question, I have a couple of tivo's that connect to Galleon. Sometimes I record the same show on both Tivos, and have ToGo enabled on the PC with Galleon. Galleon will download the same show from both Tivos. Is there a way to select which computer to download from without disableing one of the Tivos?


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

I got everything working but not the iTunes interface.

Windows XP Pro.
iTunes library is at C:\Documents and Settings\sergioa\My Documents\My Music\iTunes
iTunes MP3s are at F:\My Music

Where do I point the config to?? I tried both, wait till the next day, try to look at it on the Tivo and shos nothing (the app is listed, but inside is empty blue screen).


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

YOur mp3s aren't in the actual library?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

slaponte said:


> I got everything working but not the iTunes interface.
> 
> Windows XP Pro.
> iTunes library is at C:\Documents and Settings\sergioa\My Documents\My Music\iTunes
> ...


By default iTunes does not encode music files as mp3's, so they will not show up in Galleon which only supports mp3's. Try changing your iTunes settings to encode as mp3 and any new music you encode will be in mp3 format and will show up in Galleon. Unfortunately, everything you already have encoded will still not work, unless you delete it and re-encode it.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

No, everything is on MP3. I actually scanned some wrong when I first installed iTunes and have since converted them...

Location : I didn't want to have the whole music collection under My Documents, so I told iTunes to place the files under a second partition as F:\My Music. So if you go there under it you see a directory for each author, and under that one for each album, and under that the MP3s and MPEG4s ets... But for some reason iTune still keep two files under My Documents\My Music\iTunes : iTunes Music Linrary.xml and iTunes Library.itl

So I need to know what is Galleon looking for : the actual MP3s? The iTunes "index"?


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

I just wanted to say that I downloaded and used Galleon for the first time this weekend and I'm *amazed* at how well it works and how easy it was to setup. It's really cool to see a community-made product like this that works so much better than the 'official' Tivo software. My hat's off to the developers. Excellent work, guys.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

The folder structure in the latest releases of Galleon make the interface much less cluttered, but how do you get an App at the root level of the Music, Photo's, and More if you don't want them one level down?

Just wanted to bump this one in case this question was overlooked.


----------



## thczv (Dec 21, 2001)

I installed Galleon 2.1.0 and got everything working pretty well. I mainly use it for MP3 listening and photo viewing. I really like the cover art and lyrics features (though most of the time lyrics didn't show up). But here is where I found a problem: I have my MP3 files organized by artist, and there are several hundred artist folders. I discovered that if I tried to scroll down all the way to the Zs using Galleon, it would freeze my tivo, which would only recover when I pull the plug and cycle the power. 

Issue number two: When I tried to just select play on a folder that contains hundreds of tracks in subfolders, my tivo would reboot.

I would love to be able to use it, but with the freezing and reboots, it won't pass the wife and kids test. So for now I went back to JavaHMO.

Could I possibly fix these issues by changing a configuration?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

mfrns0123 said:


> I have a question, I have a couple of tivo's that connect to Galleon. Sometimes I record the same show on both Tivos, and have ToGo enabled on the PC with Galleon. Galleon will download the same show from both Tivos. Is there a way to select which computer to download from without disableing one of the Tivos?


 Does Anyone have any suggestions for this?


----------



## Ranger Rod (Jan 23, 2006)

First off, it's a great app. thanks for your effort. I'm pretty new to TIVO and just tried Galleon for the first time. Your installer worked fine on my configuration. I do have one question. I installed the rss app but when I type in a url (can't seem to cut & paste one) the add button does not come on. If I click on Apply it says "no urls configured." Am I missing something? I've tried typing in the urls as but can't seem to get anything to work. 
Thanks again for a great tool.
Rod


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> The folder structure in the latest releases of Galleon make the interface much less cluttered, but how do you get an App at the root level of the Music, Photo's, and More if you don't want them one level down?


You have two choices: either have all of the Galleon apps listed with all of the other HME apps or use the Galleon menu to list all of the Galleon apps in a menu.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mfrns0123 said:


> I have a question, I have a couple of tivo's that connect to Galleon. Sometimes I record the same show on both Tivos, and have ToGo enabled on the PC with Galleon. Galleon will download the same show from both Tivos. Is there a way to select which computer to download from without disableing one of the Tivos?


There isnt currently a way to do this.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

slaponte said:


> I got everything working but not the iTunes interface.
> 
> Windows XP Pro.
> iTunes library is at C:\Documents and Settings\sergioa\My Documents\My Music\iTunes
> ...


The path has to point to the playlist file not the directory.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

thczv said:


> I installed Galleon 2.1.0 and got everything working pretty well. I mainly use it for MP3 listening and photo viewing. I really like the cover art and lyrics features (though most of the time lyrics didn't show up). But here is where I found a problem: I have my MP3 files organized by artist, and there are several hundred artist folders. I discovered that if I tried to scroll down all the way to the Zs using Galleon, it would freeze my tivo, which would only recover when I pull the plug and cycle the power.
> 
> Issue number two: When I tried to just select play on a folder that contains hundreds of tracks in subfolders, my tivo would reboot.
> 
> ...


Email me all of the Galleon logs.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Ranger Rod said:


> First off, it's a great app. thanks for your effort. I'm pretty new to TIVO and just tried Galleon for the first time. Your installer worked fine on my configuration. I do have one question. I installed the rss app but when I type in a url (can't seem to cut & paste one) the add button does not come on. If I click on Apply it says "no urls configured." Am I missing something? I've tried typing in the urls as but can't seem to get anything to work.
> Thanks again for a great tool.
> Rod


You have to type in values for all of the fields before the add button is enabled.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

javahmo said:


> Make sure that the PC IP address in the Galleon configuraton GUI File/Properties menu is correct.


Can't access the File/Properties menu. Everytime she tries, it checks for the server, and fails.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Gene S said:


> Can't access the File/Properties menu. Everytime she tries, it checks for the server, and fails.


You can edit the configuration file in the Galleon conf/configure.xml file.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry Javahmo, the playlist file is which one? The xml? The itl? other?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

slaponte said:


> Sorry Javahmo, the playlist file is which one? The xml? The itl? other?


Its the xml file.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

Got it! It works...

Follow up : will it play Music Videos? I have a playlist with my music videos and when I go in it is empty (none listed)...

Also, it is a 5200 song library. Any parameters that should be increased?

Great app. I use iTunes, Weather, Movies and Photo (so far)!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

slaponte said:


> Follow up : will it play Music Videos? I have a playlist with my music videos and when I go in it is empty (none listed)...


HME does not support videos. You can use GoBack to transfer videos to your TiVo, but then it must be in the format supported by TiVo: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?



> Also, it is a 5200 song library. Any parameters that should be increased?


No. Galleon should handle that fine.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks! Great app. Working like a charm. Now I have my whole CD collection shared to the two Tivos in the house, one hooked up to the sorround receiver, so no more CD shuffling and the iTunes loads the iPod to take the collection on the road.  Single repository, thats what is all about. All I have to do is upgrade to the faster wireless adapters for slightly better performance.


----------



## stevejoe (Sep 16, 2005)

headroll said:


> I have had issues with almost all versions of Galleon, at this time I am really interested in getting things set-up and running.
> 
> I can not get the Galleon Server to run properly
> 
> ...


JAVAHMO - I have this same problem and saw your responses to "Headroll" where you thought they might have too much of a low-end PC. However, that's not the case with my system. Here's some info on my system and what I've done. I can send log files to you if you want.

My system: 2.8 Ghz Pentium 4, 1Gbyte RAM, Win XP Pro w/ SP2, Tivo Desktop 2.2, Tivo unit system version 7.2.1, JRE 5.0 Update 6, Norton Internet Security 2006.

I can't get Galleon 1.9.2, 2.0.1 or 2.1.0 to work. When I install it, the galleon service either never starts or starts and then immediately stops. When I check 
Services under the Windows Control Panel, it first appears to be starting - takes awhile - but then finally goes idle. If I force a start from within Services, I get an error message that says that Galleon started and then immediately stopped. When I try to manually run Galleon from the CMD prompt using run.cmd, it says "2.1.0 starting" and then almost immediately returns to the command prompt. My TiVo Desktop is up and running and is working fine. It's also accessible from my TiVo unit.

I don't think that this is firewall-related either as both my Windows XP SP2 and Norton's Internet Security firewalls are disabled.

Thanks for your help on this. Galleon is a great piece of software and when it worked for me in the past, I've loved it. Even used and liked JavaHMO for a long time.

Steve


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

stevejoe said:


> JAVAHMO - I have this same problem and saw your responses to "Headroll" where you thought they might have too much of a low-end PC. However, that's not the case with my system. Here's some info on my system and what I've done. I can send log files to you if you want.
> 
> My system: 2.8 Ghz Pentium 4, 1Gbyte RAM, Win XP Pro w/ SP2, Tivo Desktop 2.2, Tivo unit system version 7.2.1, JRE 5.0 Update 6, Norton Internet Security 2006.
> 
> ...


Email me all of the Galleon logs.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Since around version 1.9 Galleon will run for a few days and then quit. It appears to be running in the system services, but it refuses to connect to the server when adding or updating apps. Ideas?



> I can't get Galleon 1.9.2, 2.0.1 or 2.1.0 to work. When I install it, the galleon service either never starts or starts and then immediately stops. When I check


I have seen this as well, however a complete uninstall of both Galleon and Java will get it running again.

My system. 1.2 ghz AMD Duron 128mb ram. Up until 1.9.x everything was running fine.


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

I've been playing around with getting Galleon to work on my new iMac. It's one of the new Intel based Macs. I had it working for about an hour and then it stopped. This afternoon it doesn't seem to be working.

When I run the gui i get:

2006-02-02 13:12:23.208 java[296] CFLog (0): CFMessagePort: bootstrap_register(): failed 1103 (0x44f), port = 0xff03, name = 'java.ServiceProvider'
See /usr/include/servers/bootstrap_defs.h for the error codes.
2006-02-02 13:12:23.211 java[296] CFLog (99): CFMessagePortCreateLocal(): failed to name Mach port (java.ServiceProvider)
2006-02-02 13:12:25.413 java[296] *** -[NSBundle load]: Error loading code /Library/InputManagers/MagicMenuEnabler/MagicMenuEnabler.bundle/Contents/MacOS/MagicMenuEnabler for bundle /Library/InputManagers/MagicMenuEnabler/MagicMenuEnabler.bundle, error code 2 (link edit error code 0, error number 0 ())

Then the gui opens and all of the apps are there and configured, but nothing is showing up on the Tivo.

Also, does the GUI have to be up and running to use Galleon?


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Can Galleon transfer only a part of a program?

For example, if there's a 3 hour game, it'd be very useful to transfer a specific section containing a great play, controversial call, etc.

It's not very efficient to tranfer 3 hours, when I only need 2 minutes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Can Galleon transfer only a part of a program?
> 
> For example, if there's a 3 hour game, it'd be very useful to transfer a specific section containing a great play, controversial call, etc.
> 
> It's not very efficient to tranfer 3 hours, when I only need 2 minutes.


This is a limitation of TiVoToGo as well ...

However, MRV gives you the option of transferring a partial program ... it's called "Begin Transfer from Paused Location."

So, what I do in a case like yours is FF in the recording to the part I want to transfer. Then, from my second TiVo, I MRV the recording to the second box, telling it to start from the paused location. Then I watch the "length" on the program details until x minutes have transferred and cancel the transfer. Then I can use TiVoToGo (or Galleon) to download the smaller (edited, if you will) show to my PC.

Granted, this requires having a second TiVo to do MRV with.


----------



## MTBRScott (Jan 21, 2006)

I got Galleon working, spectacular program!

I want to add another program, Tivonage, to my Galleon list.

I went to Galleon's FAQs at http://galleon.tv/content/view/41/47.

I copied the tivonage-0.2.jar file in to the Galleon HME directory, I also see a vonaje-0.31.jar and some other jars as well that I wonder if they should go in to the HME folder.

The next part says to configure launcher.txt.

I went to there and saw the stuff like 
#com.tivo.hme.samples.tictactoe.TicTacToe

Let's pretend I'm not a java moron, what do I type in to my launcher.txt file, I put:
"com.tivo.hme.tivonage.Tivonage" but I have no idea if that was what I was supposed to put in there...


----------



## Uncle Spanky (May 21, 2004)

javahmo said:


> The open source Galleon 2.1.0 media server for TiVo is now available.
> 
> Your TiVo needs to be running at least version 7.2.1 software.


Dumb question - What features work on a hacked DTVTvio version 6.2 ? (If any)...

Thanks

Spanky


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

MTBRScott said:


> Let's pretend I'm not a java moron, what do I type in to my launcher.txt file, I put:
> "com.tivo.hme.tivonage.Tivonage" but I have no idea if that was what I was supposed to put in there...


I don't have Vonage, so I can't try out the app, but looking through the run.bat and config.bat I would guess the line in launcher.txt should just be tivonage.Tivonage.

Just a guess, though ...


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

windracer said:


> This is a limitation of TiVoToGo as well ...


Yes it is, which is why I was asking. 



> However, MRV gives you the option of transferring a partial program ... it's called "Begin Transfer from Paused Location."
> 
> Granted, this requires having a second TiVo to do MRV with.


Ah, only have one, so that's a no go.


----------



## bryonrw (Mar 7, 2006)

I get the following error when I try and run ./run.sh

java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DSPLAY variable.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Crap. Am I reading this thread correctly? Did I really just spend $60 for Moodlogic when I could have downloaded this program for free and gotten the same results? Does Galleon offer the option of making your own playlists like Moodlogic does?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It'll use the playlists you've already created in Winamp, MMJB, etc.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Crap. Am I reading this thread correctly? Did I really just spend $60 for Moodlogic when I could have downloaded this program for free and gotten the same results? Does Galleon offer the option of making your own playlists like Moodlogic does?


A friend of mine just recently told me that moodlogic is subscription based, you have to pay annually for it to work. Galleon supports playlists and allows you to create playlists on the TV, but they are limited to one at a time. I haven't had much experience with the MMJB playlists mentioned elsewhere in the thread.


----------

